# Protein Timing ? Unit 1: Protein Essentials



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

There is a window of opportunity around workout time where protein consumption enhances muscle protein synthesis above normal levels (in addition to the protein synthesizing effects of resistance training) . In this section we will look at what various researchers have found regarding protein timing. Some authorities have reported that protein timing is just as [...]

*Read More...*


----------

